# b brite in my bottle



## lpm492 (Aug 22, 2010)

i wash my bottles in my dish washer before bottling. while in the middle of bottling a batch of italian barolo, i notice residue in the bottles. i put some b brite in with them and the dishwasher didnt rinse it all out. will this affect my wine. i stopped bottling and rinsed the rest of them but still couldnt get it all out. they didnt have alot in them but you could see the b brite looking like sand grains in the bottle. thanks for any help.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 22, 2010)

Need to get you a bottle brush and get it out. As to what adverse effect it will have, I really can't say but personally I would not want to take a chance on ruining my wine


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2010)

A dish washer IMO is not the way to clean bottles. It does not get into the bottles well to clean or rinse them out. YU NEED A BOTTLE BRUSH LIKE Waldo said and a bottle washer like in this link.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4796


----------



## lpm492 (Aug 23, 2010)

normally i use my dishwasher because it gets hot enough to sterlize my bottles but i added the b brite to it this time. i was just wondering if any one knows if it will greatly affect my wine or not.


----------



## Dean (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, it will affect your wine. Take a glass of water and put a bit of oxy-clean in it and drink it. same stuff, same taste it will leave in your wine.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 25, 2010)

If you just have a speck or two in the bottles, you will not even notice it. Now if it is caked all over the bottle, you may notice a taste. As said, it is a percarbonate cleaner like Easy Clean which has always been listed as no rinse. Although I normally use a sanitizer like K-Meta or Star San, I have used a percarbonate cleaner as a sanitizer int eh past when I was out of the other items. I used it no rinse and have not noticed a taste from it in my beer or wines. 

I wouldn't dump the wine, I would just make sure to make notes so in the future when you taste it, if you notice the off taste you will know and then can decide if you want to dump it or not. Also in the future, you ought to soak the bottles in the b brite first, then place the bottle in the dishwasher. It will rinse them and the heat will sanitize. 

For reading reference: 

*FROM A CROSBY BAKER NEWSLETTER B-Brite and C Brite*
*B-Brite:
The best All-Around Cleanser in your Home!</span>*
In
the midst of all our study of cleansers, we learned a lot! It turns out that our
B-Brite, made with Activated Oxygen Per carbonate, is a truly great cleanser! As
such, it can be used throughout your home, and can replace many products your
customers are likely paying more for! It will be fine for all your
metal and food containers. 
</font></span>
Our
producer feels that B-Brite, using Activated Oxygen Percarbonate, is likely even
better than the Oxy-Clean product advertised all over on TV (it’s at least as
good, and if Oxy-Clean isn’t using an Activated product, then B-Brite is the
better product)!

</font></span>
Try
B-Brite for cleansing needs all over the house! It even works great in
dishwashers and clothes washing machines! Plus all-round use in bathrooms
and other areas. Try it, you’ll like it! With all these great uses, you
might want to put in some of our larger sizes, beyond the 8 ounce tubs. Crosby
and Baker carry have
the B-Brite in 5 lb and 35 lb sizes!</font></span>
</span>
*Instructions
on the B-Brite container:*</span></font>
Dissolve
one tablespoon of B-Brite per gallon of warm water. Wash equipment with
B-Brite solution and then rinse with clear, cold water. Cleans with active
oxygen. Does not contain chlorine or bisulfite. Effectively removes
beer-stone and other fermentation residues.</span></font>
CAUTION:
Avoid contact with eyes. For eye contact, immediately flush with copious
amounts of water. Remove contact lenses if applicable and continue
flushing for at least 15 minutes. Get medical attention. If
swallowed, drink large quantities of water. Do not induce vomiting.
Never give anything by mouth to an unconscious person. Call
physician.</span></font>
KEEP
OUT OF THE REACH OF CHILDREN

Ingredients: sodium Percarbonate (CAS#15630-89-4),
Sodium Carbonate (CAS#497-19-8), Silicic Acid, Sodium salt (CAS#1344-09-8)</span></font>
</span>
*

</span>*
*C-Brite
Packaging Change

</span>*
*Many
of you have noticed the recent change in our C-Brite packaging. Please rest
assured it’s exactly the same fine product it’s always been. The formulation
hasn’t changed at all.

</font></span>*
The
packaging story is a bit complicated. The formulation of our C-Brite is a
federally approved sanitizer and for years we thought that was enough. As we
learned last year with our difficulties in one State, it turns out that
sanitizers must be registered on a State-by-State basis, at a cost of up to $300
per State, per year. This neither we nor our producer is willing to do. It’s
expensive and it’s a paperwork nightmare. Accordingly, we have had to take the
product and sell it as a cleanser instead, just like we did with B-Brite years
ago.

</font></span>
The
second part of the story is where it gets even more complicated. Turns out
sanitizers can be ‘no-rinse’ when used in the proper concentrations, which
is how we labeled C-Brite in the past. Unfortunately, no cleansers are permitted
to be labeled ‘no-rinse’. So, when we changed the packaging on C-Brite from
‘sanitizer’ to ‘cleanser’, even though we did not change the formulation
at all, we cannot call C-Brite ‘no-rinse’ if we call it a cleanser.

</font></span>
So
there it is: Same great product, same formula, and it will work just like it
always did. Please reassure your customers that nothing has changed but the
packaging. It’s just that we can no longer make the same claims. As we said,
the formula happens to be a US EPA approved sanitizer, but we can’t sell it
that way without registering it in every State.

</font></span>
On
the positive side, we hope you’ll like the new plastic packs. They will keep
the product fresher, and the packages are nice &amp; shiny, and, we think, more
attractive.

</font></span>
Instruction on the C-Brit packet: CLEANSING: Clean object to be
sanitized with 1-2 packets C-Brite (*0.8 ounce packet) *in 2 gallons of
warm water and rinse well with potable water. It may be necessary to
remove beer stool, gross filth and heavy soil from the surface by a pre-scrape,
pre-flush and where necessary a pre-soak treatment.


SANITIZATION: No-rinse effective sanitization requires a solution of
100 ppm available chlorine. This will be achieved by dissolving the
contents of an *0.8 ounce packet* of C-Brite in 2 gallons of warm
water. Thoroughly wet all surfaces to be sanitized. Let stand at
least one minute. Drain and AIR DRY.


Ingredients: C-Brite is an active chlorine based preparation. Sodium
Dichloro-s-triazinetrione dihydrate 6%, inert ingredients 94%. Provides
3.3% available chlorine


FIRST AID FOR C-BRITE:
*
**If in eyes</font>*:* **Hold eye open
and rinse slowly and gently with water for 15-20 minutes. *Remove contact
lenses, if present, after the first 5 minutes, then continue rinsing eye. * Call
poison control center or doctor for treatment advice.*

If swallowed **Call poison control center or doctor immediately for treatment
advice. *Have a person sip a glass of water if able to swallow. *Do not induce
vomiting unless told to do so by the poison control center or doctor. *Do not
give mouth to mouth to an unconscious person.*

If on skin or clothing: **Take off contaminated clothing. *Rinse skin
immediately with plenty of water for 15-20 minutes.*

If inhaled: **Move person to fresh air.*

If person is not breathing*, call 911 or an ambulance, then give artificial
respiration, preferably mouth to mouth if possible. *Call a poison control
center or doctor for further treatment advice. Have the product container or
label with you when calling a poison control center or doctor, or going for
treatment.*



Note to Physician: *Probable mucosal damage may contraindicate the use of
gastric lavage.</font>

</font>


----------

